# Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen



## AltissimaRatio (13. Juni 2015)

*Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Servus an alle, 

sorry für den sperrigen Titel dieses Threads. Aber ich würde gerne mit euer Mitwirkung einige Aspekte von Videospielen beleuchten. Das soll auch kein GewaltspieleHate werden und ich arbeite auch nicht bei der USK  Mir gehts hier primär um die hypothetischen Folgen einer typischen Videospielheldengeschichte.

Wir kennen das ja alle, der Held geht seiner Wege und stolpert dann unverhofft in einen Krieg oder gerät in eine Verschwörung im Zuge derer er gerechtfertigt(?) jede Menge Gegner umbringt.  Zuallererst ist dies ja meist durch Notwehr abgedeckt: Also wie bei Tomb Raider der Kanibale in der Höhle. Aber wenn ich solche Spiele zocke frage ich mich dann echt immer:,, Ok Lara erschießt hier einen Gegner und reist dann solange weiter bis ein neuer Gegner (oder sagen wir mal *Person*) auftaucht.  Ein Staatsanwalt würde sicher gerne wissen warum nach einer Initialen Selbstverteidigung man zb auch noch Personen verfolgt und diese dann erschießt. 

Wie gesagt ich zocke diese Spiele ja selber und ich steh auch voll auf Splatter und Gore und so, aber dennoch passiert mir das in letzter Zeit häufiger das ich darüber nachdenke ob man diesen einen Gegner gerade eben rechtmäßig erledigt hat oder nicht. Oder bei Witcher 3 da passiert es ja auch das man in Novigrad zb einen Kampf in der Stadt ausfechtet und dabei dann Köpfe rollen.
 Ich denke mir dann ab und zu warum eigentlich keine Polizei oder sowas vorbeikommt. 
Jemand muss doch interessieren ob die drei Kopflosen da Opfer sind (was sie ja bis man die Tatumstände ermittelt hat auch wären) oder Täter...

Ich weis das hört sich ziemlich verkopft an und ist es vielleicht auch, aber anstoßen kann man diese Diskussion ja trotzdem Mal.
Grüße


----------



## azzih (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Naja dieser Gedanke der Gewaltanwendung nur zur Selbstverteidigung ist halt auch son typisch deutsches Denken und unter anderem auch ne Grundlage der Bundeswehr. In andern Ländern interpretiert man die Rolle aber offensiver und es darf im Krieg und bei Einsätzen auch präventiv und zielorientiert Gewalt angewendet werden. Das nur so als Randnotiz.

Bei Tomb Raider wars auch schlecht gemacht. Da hatte man anfangs ne verschüchterte Lara die rumheult weil sie jemand getötet hat und 10 Minuten später massenmördert sie sich mit Pfeil und Bogen durch Gegnerhorden ohne das dieser Einstellungswandel irgendwie erklärt wurde.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Eine reine Gameplay Entscheidung.

Aus zwei Gründen.
Erstens: Die meisten Zielpersonen der AAA Actionspiele würde sich nach 10 Minuten langweilen, wenn sie nur in Notwehr Gewalt ausüben dürften.
Zweitens: Eine solch komplexe Implementierung von "Du hast jemanden umgebracht, das wurde gesehen. Vor ein paar Tagen kamen hier Kopfgeldjäger vorbei, sie suchten dich. Sie ritten Richtung Norden weiter." würde einfach zu viel Entwicklungskosten verursachen, als es mit dem Marketing herauszuholen wäre. Sicher, die meisten nerds im Forum hier würden ausflippen bei so einem feature, doch die 99% der Kaufer, die es mal im Media Markt Prospekt gesehen haben/oder kurz bei ihren Kumpels, die lassen sich damit nicht ködern. Wenn kein Trailer mit fetten Gewaltorgien zu sehen ist, wirds meistens von diesen Leuten ignoriert. Das rechnet sich einfach nicht.


Alles natürlich überspitzt formuliert, du siehst aber worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## pascha953 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Ich denke wer sich solche Fragen stehlt sollte lieber die Finger von Videospielen lassen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Ich denke wer sich solche Fragen stehlt sollte lieber die Finger von Videospielen lassen.



Man darf also das nicht hinterfragen, womit man sich viel in der Freizeit beschäftigt?

Huh?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Leute das sind Pixel-Leben. Warum sollte ich mir Gedanken machen ob ich dieses Pixel-Leben ordentlich und schmerzfrei töte oder es gerechtfertigt ist? Statt Gedanken an solchen Videospielen zuschwenden, sollte man sich eher mal um die Leben *ECHTER MENSCHEN* kümmern statt über ein Spiel zugrübeln.... In meinen Augen pure Verschwendung an Zeit. Dieses Pixel-Leben fühlt nichts, leidet nicht oder sonst was.  Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Leute das sind Pixel-Leben. Warum sollte ich mir Gedanken machen ob ich dieses Pixel-Leben ordentlich und schmerzfrei töte oder es gerechtfertigt ist? Statt Gedanken an solchen Videospielen zuschwenden, sollte man sich eher mal um die Leben *ECHTER MENSCHEN* kümmern statt über ein Spiel zugrübeln.... In meinen Augen pure Verschwendung an Zeit. Dieses Pixel-Leben fühlt nichts, leidet nicht oder sonst was.  Das ist meine Meinung.



Da gibt es wohl ein Missverständnis - Es ist ja sonnenklar das Pixel keine Rechte haben und es auch einwandfrei in Ordnung ist diese  eben platt zumachen.  Meine Frage zielte vielmehr auf den Kausalitätsaspekt der Strafverfolgung ab der unweigerlich auftaucht sobald man sich fragt was den mit den vielen Leichen passiert die Nathen Drake auf zb der Schatzinsel hinterlässt . Kommt da jemand vorbei und findet 300 Erschossene würde der sich ja sicherlich fragen wie das passieren konnte. Und falls man Nathan Drake mal vor ein Gericht stellen würde könnte er sicher nicht behaupten 300 Personen aus Notwehr erschossen zu haben..

Eine reine Gameplay Entscheidung.



> Aus zwei Gründen.
> Erstens: Die meisten Zielpersonen der AAA Actionspiele würde sich nach 10 Minuten langweilen, wenn sie nur in Notwehr Gewalt ausüben dürften.
> Zweitens: Eine solch komplexe Implementierung von "Du hast jemanden umgebracht, das wurde gesehen. Vor ein paar Tagen kamen hier Kopfgeldjäger vorbei, sie suchten dich. Sie ritten Richtung Norden weiter." würde einfach zu viel Entwicklungskosten verursachen, als es mit dem Marketing herauszuholen wäre. Sicher, die meisten nerds im Forum hier würden ausflippen bei so einem feature, doch die 99% der Kaufer, die es mal im Media Markt Prospekt gesehen haben/oder kurz bei ihren Kumpels, die lassen sich damit nicht ködern. Wenn kein Trailer mit fetten Gewaltorgien zu sehen ist, wirds meistens von diesen Leuten ignoriert. Das rechnet sich einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist wahrscheinlich das Problem an der Sache, der Profit. Was das mit der Komplexität der Spielmechanik angeht finde ich aber doch das man es etwas weiter als Witcher 3 geht schon programmieren kann. Bei Gothic gabs ja auch schon ne rudimentäre "Zeugenmechanik" wo du Probleme bekammst wenn du bei Verbrechen gesehen wurdest. Das geht Witcher 3 fast komplett ab.   Dabei finde ich gibt es ja Spiele in denen das Töten von Gegnern "legitim" von Statten geht. Allen voran natürlich die ganzen Kriegsegoshooter ala Battlefield oder Call of Duty.  Kriege sind zwar grässlich und schlimm aber es ist dennoch logisch verständlich das in einem Krieg Soldaten andere umbringen ohne danach in den Knast zu wandern.

Das Dilemma beginnt aber wenn wie gesagt ein "Held" über irgendwas stolpert und sich dann entscheidet - ok das geht gar nicht die mache ich jetzt alle platt. Die neueren Far Cry Spiele zeigen das ganz deutlich. In Far Cry 2 wurde man vom Tourist zum absoluten alles rechtfertigenden Massenmörder der mehr Tötungsaufträge animmt als alle Cosa Nostra zusammen. Und dabei auch noch stets die Parteien wechselt für die er diese Aufträge durchführt. Was einen neben dem Fakt das das an Zynismus kaum zu überbieten ist auch noch zum amoralischen Freischärler macht. 

Ich hab halt Schwierigkeiten in so einer Spielfigur einen Helden zu sehen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Ich sag mal so, außer in Sniper Elite und gegen Untote, stecke ich immer die Waffe weg, geh spazieren und wer mich dann angreift, wird gekillt 
Aber du meinst warscheinlich eher das Töten in Shooter´n (wie eben in Sniper Elite, aber da macht das wenigstens Spaß )


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, außer in Sniper Elite und gegen Untote, stecke ich immer die Waffe weg, geh spazieren und wer mich dann angreift, wird gekillt
> Aber du meinst warscheinlich eher das Töten in Shooter´n (wie eben in Sniper Elite, aber da macht das wenigstens Spaß )



In Sniperelite ist es aber halt auch halbwegs logisch das man seine Gegner tötet da man Soldat ist und die Gegner Soldaten sind, man tötet halt feindliche Soldaten.
Worum es den TE wohl ehr geht sind solche Charaktere wie Jensen in Deus Ex: Human Revolution die für ihre Ziele schon mal einen Haufen Sicherheitsleute umbringen weil sie in Objekte einbrechen.
Der TE fragt sich halt wie man das legitimieren will, immerhin tut der Sicherheitsmann da nur seinen Job und Jensen tut eigentlich was "illigales", tötet also entsprechend "Unschuldige" und müsste entsprechend fürs morden vor Gericht.

Aber wie in einem vorangegangenen Post schon gesagt wurde, der Aufwand für solche Mechaniken wäre einfach zu enorm und würde wohl auch oft dem "Spielspaß" im Weg stehen so das man auf solche Mechaniken, genau wie auf Nahrung, Stuhlgang und Schlaf verzichtet, oder hat schon mal wer versucht nach 4 Tagen und Nächten ohne Schlaf eine Waffe abzufeuern? Die Zielgenauigkeit leidet wirklich stark unter Schlafmangel.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

In GTA wirst du auch nicht vor´s Gericht gezerrt, aber da ist die Spielmechanik ja stark an der Realität angeglichen, leider


----------



## pascha953 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Wenn ich mich hier so durchlese, kommt mir es so vor, als seid ihr von einen anderen Planet oder so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Im Spiel gibt es keine Moral, da wird gekillt was unter die Grasnarbe gehört. Ich mach mir dort bestimmt keine Gedanken um irgendeine Moral. Ein Spiel ist ein Spiel ist ein Spiel


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Witcher 3 ist sogar ein gutes Beispiel, da es hier auch eine Buchvorlage gibt.

Nehmen wir mal das zuletzt erschienene Buch "Zeiten des Sturms". Auf 447 Seiten werden 2 Monster und 1 Mensch aktiv von Geralt getötet von ein paar anderen erfährt man am Rande.

Nun stellt euch mal ein Witcher 3 Spiel vor, wo man genau diese Anzahl töten kann und ansonsten nichts anderes. Ich glaube jeder von uns würde dieses Spiel zur Seite legen und nicht wieder anschauen.

Die "Massenmorde" sind einfach der Spielmechaniken von Action-Adventures, Shootern, Rollenspielen etc geschuldet. Würde man das nicht machen, gäbe es nur noch Point and Klick Adventures, Aufbaustrategie, Sportspiele (wo die Todesrate eher gegen 0 geht), oder Horrorsurvivalspiele wo der Protagonist gar keine Waffe in die Hände bekommt, obwohl wohl jeder normale Mensch sich zumindestens einen Keulenersatz suchen würde .

Daher mache ich mir darüber eigentlich weniger gedanken, obwohl ich in Spielen wo soetwas möglich ist (wie zum Beispiel das bereits angesprochene DeusEx: Human Revolution) eher die unauffällige Methode bevorzuge. In solchen Spielen vermeide ich soviel "Colateralschäden" wie möglich.

In Spielen wie Tomb Raider (in der Neuauflage) wäre es mir aber auch deutlich lieber gewesen, wenn man sich an die alten Qualitäten erinnert hätte und mehr Rätsel- und weniger Actionpassagen eingebaut hätte. Grade dieses Spiel hätte es hergegeben. Und die Folgen sieht man ja im Trailer zum nächsten Teil: Lara muss erstmal in Psychologische Behandlung.


----------



## jamie (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Wobei ich es eigentlich Schade finde, dass man oft alles abschnetzeln muss, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
Bei DE:HR z.B., das ja hier als Beispiel genannt wurde, habe ich versucht, außer den Bossen, um die man nicht rumkommt, niemand zu töten -gab's glaub ich sogar ein Achievement für. Ebenso in TW3. man muss ja nicht gleich alle umhauen. öfters kann man im Dialog auch AXII einsetzen. Generell gibt es aber mMn zuwenig solcher Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Man kommt aber eben bei einigen Games nicht herum die Gegner in Massen abzuschlachten wie auch die Tierwelt und Monster um das Ego aufzuleveln. Bei Schleich- und Taktikspielen sollte man sich aber schon dazu durchringen so wenig wie möglich meucheln


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Wer sich solche moralische Fragen bei Videospielen stellt, sollte mal einen Blick auf Spec Pos: The Line werfen. Jenes Spiel stellt in etwa dieselben Fragen (neben einer deutlichen Kritik an der US Außenpolitik) und spiegelt diese auch in seinen Charakteren und Spielwelt und sogar den Menus und Tooltips wieder.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Ich finde die Fragestellung des TE sehr interessant und diskussionswürdig.

Allerdinsg wird man es dennoch aus den oft hier gennanten Gründen niemals schaffen, solch ein spiel, dass diese Dinge hinterfragt, auf den Markt zu bringen, da es wohl niemand kaufen würde. Der "Spaß" am killen würde fehlen......


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*



AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> 
> sorry für den sperrigen Titel dieses Threads. Aber ich würde gerne mit euer Mitwirkung einige Aspekte von Videospielen beleuchten. Das soll auch kein GewaltspieleHate werden und ich arbeite auch nicht bei der USK  Mir gehts hier primär um die hypothetischen Folgen einer typischen Videospielheldengeschichte.
> 
> ...


Das ist so, weil die Cops da alle auf Fisstech sind.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ich finde die Fragestellung des TE sehr interessant und diskussionswürdig.
> 
> Allerdinsg wird man es dennoch aus den oft hier gennanten Gründen niemals schaffen, solch ein spiel, dass diese Dinge hinterfragt, auf den Markt zu bringen, da es wohl niemand kaufen würde. Der "Spaß" am killen würde fehlen......


Beim sehr erfolgreichen Landwirtschaftssimulator hat man jeeede (gähn) Menge Zeit, darüber nachzudenken. Vielleicht könnte ein Haftsimulator diesen Denkprozess noch weiter fördern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

Wie wäre es mit dem " Bearbeiten Button "?

Warum sollte man sich Gedanken machen bei einem Spiel? Es ist doch letztlich egal und geht niemanden etwas an. Muss ich mich für jede Zigarette, Drink, Essen etc. vor jemanden rechtfertigen?


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

ob man einen gegner gerechtfertigt gekilt hat?
dafuq ich kile leute in spielen weils laune macht... in der normalen welt sprich realität würde ich sowas nie tun... doch in nem spiel hats weder für mich noch für andere (ausnahme sind wenige spile) folgen...und wen dan starte ich beim lezen savepoint erneut...

ich spiele sehr gerne so sachen wie dying light oder dead space mit taktischer zerstückelung weils spasig ist... schön blutig brutal...ales was das herz begehrt .... deswegen versteh ichs nich so ganz wi man auf di idee komt darüber nachzudenken ob man wen rechtmäsig oder nicht rechtmäsig getötet hat....
man töten in solchen spilen zum spas... und wen mans so betrachtet dan ist das für mich rechtfertigung genug


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ich finde die Fragestellung des TE sehr interessant und diskussionswürdig.
> 
> Allerdinsg wird man es dennoch aus den oft hier gennanten Gründen niemals schaffen, solch ein spiel, dass diese Dinge hinterfragt, auf den Markt zu bringen, da es wohl niemand kaufen würde. Der "Spaß" am killen würde fehlen......



Noch nie Spec Ops: The Line gespielt? Dort ist ein Hinterfragen der eigenen Motive spielerisch sehr gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*

sry das ichs noma aufgreife aber ich muss bei dem namen noch iner grinzen/ lachen weil ich mich frage warum zur höle man sich sowas fragt?
es isn game? gnade is doch lw^^


----------



## Kinguin (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> sry das ichs noma aufgreife aber ich muss bei dem namen noch iner grinzen/ lachen weil ich mich frage warum zur höle man sich sowas fragt?
> es isn game? gnade is doch lw^^



Wieso denn nicht?
Die Frage ist gar nicht daneben ,in vielen Spielen ist man der Held der Geschichte,hinterlässt aber einen riesigen Leichenberg.
Das ganze ohne Konsequenzen oder jegliches Hinterfragen der eigenen Tat ,und ja es sind nur Pixel,das ist mir bewusst.(
Und ich meine btw nicht Spiele,wo man gegen Mutanten kämpft,die nur aufs Töten aus sind.
zb Kriegsspiele,dort wird der Krieg eben als etwas Atemberaubendes dargestellt,man kämpft für sein Land und tötet Soldaten eben mit der Begründung "Das sind die Feinde der Nation".
Die Tatsache,dass die Helden des Krieges nur lediglich Mörder im Alltag sind oder das man durch das Töten der Feinde eventuell anderen Familien schadet,wird nie aufgegriffen.
Oder das der Protagonist selbst psychische Probleme bekommt,immerhin hat er Blut an den Händen kleben.

Es gibt nur wenige Spiele,wo man wirklich die Konsequenzen seines Handels spürt,in manche Stealthgames zb,wenn du tötest, wirst du mit Punktabzügen bestraft.
Oder wenn du Leichenberge hinterlässt,wirkt sich das auf den Verlauf des Spieles aus. (negativ oft) 
Aber im Regelfall wird das Töten als etwas Tolles dargestellt ohne Schattenseiten,und das spricht der TE glaube ich hier an.
Dazu muss man aber sagen,dieses Thema ausführlich im Spiel zu behandeln, wäre viel zu komplex.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht?
> Die Frage ist gar nicht daneben ,in vielen Spielen ist man der Held der Geschichte,hinterlässt aber einen riesigen Leichenberg.
> Das ganze ohne Konsequenzen oder jegliches Hinterfragen der eigenen Tat ,und ja es sind nur Pixel,das ist mir bewusst.(
> Und ich meine btw nicht Spiele,wo man gegen Mutanten kämpft,die nur aufs Töten aus sind.
> ...


...naja ich verstehs noch imer nicht... mich stört das absolut nicht... weder in absichtlich auf mord getrimte spiele noch in spielen wo der krieg wie du sagst eher was atemberaubendes ist...
ich seh da einfach keine problematik...und ehrlich ich versteh nicht wie man sich sowas fragt... im echten leben isses kla anderst... aber bei nem game sich darüber gedanken zu machen finde ich merkwürdig...

und die konseqenzen... nuja... ich denk mir da: who cares?


----------



## Kinguin (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Moralische Rechtfertigung und hypothetische Gesetzeslage beim Töten von Gegnern in Videospielen*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ...naja ich verstehs noch imer nicht... mich stört das absolut nicht... weder in absichtlich auf mord getrimte spiele noch in spielen wo der krieg wie du sagst eher was atemberaubendes ist...
> ich seh da einfach keine problematik...und ehrlich ich versteh nicht wie man sich sowas fragt... im echten leben isses kla anderst... aber bei nem game sich darüber gedanken zu machen finde ich merkwürdig...
> und die konseqenzen... nuja... ich denk mir da: who cares?



Es muss einen ja auch nicht stören/bzw man muss darin keine Problematik sehen ,es ist ja in Ordnung,dass es Spiele gibt,wo man den Kopf abschalten und einfach nur draufkloppen kann  - das macht diese Spiele ja nicht schlecht.
Nur wäre es eben auch mal schön mal die andere Seite zu zeigen,das Töten eben nicht immer die einzige Option ist bzw gleich die richtige.
Oder das Töten auch seine Konsequenzen mit sich zieht,und eben nicht immer nur positiv dargestellt wird.

Ich verstehe aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was an der Frage merkwürdig sein soll,dürfen Spiele nicht komplexer sein? ^^ 
Bzw eine Botschaft vermitteln?
Wenn ein Spiel zum Nachdenken anregt,macht es finde ich auch vieles richtig,auch andere Medien regen zum Nachdenken,das ist doch etwas Gutes. 
Problem ist halt wie gesagt die Umsetzung,die ist oft wesentlich aufwendiger und teilweise auch ziemlich unmöglich in die Spielmechanik einzubauen.


----------

